# LPT property tax in bankruptcy



## michaelg (6 Nov 2019)

Does anyone know if the LPT (local property tax) can be included in bankruptcy ?

For instance if a person has deferred LPT payments to revenue for several years ,has gone bankrupt and no longer lives in or owns the property , is the LPT wiped clean in bankruptcy ?


----------



## michaelg (4 Dec 2019)

Apparently yes it can be included.


----------

